# 喜寿吉



## skwiskwis

could someone please translate the tattoo?

Thank you


----------



## Daffodil100

No. 1 is xi (3), gladness

No. 2. is  shou (4) longevity

No. 3 is ji (2), luck


----------



## xiaolijie

Daffodil100 said:


> No. 1 is xi (3), gladness


We don't say "gladness"."Happiness" is the word


----------



## SuperXW

Very traditional ideas...Not cool enough for a tattoo. Not cool at all.


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

I often find the westerners' tattoos with Chinese characters are funny, like once i saw 顽淫畏愠劣 on a guy's arm and he thought it's cool because each character stands for one side of his personality. 
But Chinese language doesn't work that way. In english "happiness and longevity and luck" makes perfect sense . In Chinese you are not likely to see those characters come together. Chinese phrases are mostly fixed combinations.


----------



## 文星辰simon

I saw the news about the tattoos too.
There`s some guy who has a tattoo which is `鸡`.
It`s not the picture of the animal. It`s the chinese character.
He wanted to express his Chinese zodiac sign.
But I think the guy doesn`t know the deep meaning of this character.
If he knew the meaning, I think he will cut the tattoo ASAP.


----------



## AsifAkheir

Come on 文星辰simon,
don't leave us hanging in mid air. What is the deep meaning of  鸡 ?


----------



## x3xleggedxninja

Double the character and look up 鸡鸡.


----------



## AsifAkheir

Thanks x3xleggedxninja.

Ha ha ha !

It should have been obvious. It's the same metaphorical use of the word as in English. I'm guessing it was obvious to you, because you are a 3 legged ninja


----------



## stellari

鸡 itself could mean 'prostitute' as a slang term.


----------



## AsifAkheir

@ stellari
OK, is that male or female prostitute?


----------



## 文星辰simon

AsifAkheir said:


> @ stellari
> OK, is that male or female prostitute?



Good question. 鸡 is just for the female prostitute. 鸭 is the one for the male prostitute...


----------



## AsifAkheir

@ 文星辰simon



			
				鸡 is just for the female prostitute. 鸭 is the one for the male prostitute...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> 那么奇怪 ！
> Thanks, this is very important to know. It can be very disappointing if you get them mixed up.


----------

